# Mozart and pachelbel's canon puzzler?



## CharlesDaniel

Hello, for some time now I've falsely believed Pachelbel's canon in d major to have been composed by Mozart, seems silly now as the name is obviously in the title but it was in a collection of mine titled Mozart pachelbel's canon. Can anyone elaborate on why Mozart is linked to Johanne Pachelbel's work as i'm confused. Many thanks,
Charles


----------



## Art Rock

I searched a bit and was taken back by this:
http://www.ilike.com/artist/Mozart/track/Pachelbel's+canon+in+d+major?from=imeem

Apparently Mozart also ocmposed Fur Elise, and the Moonlight Sonata....


----------



## Toccata

Possibly because Mozart used part of it in Die Zauberflote and in his PC No 23, as explained here.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

I hesitate to disagree with Wikipedia but surely the descending phrase is too generic, too basic, to be thought of as an original theme.
As for why Pachelbel and Mozart might be confused, I am afraid that is down to the distressingly low level of knowledge in the general public about music. It's the same unawareness that makes every piece of music a "song" and every "song" that doesn't have a pounding percussion part "classical".


----------



## Weston

I'm pretty sure he wrote The Lone Ranger theme song though.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Here is the good stuff


----------



## Klassik

CharlesDaniel said:


> Hello, for some time now I've falsely believed Pachelbel's canon in d major to have been composed by Mozart, seems silly now as the name is obviously in the title but it was in a collection of mine titled Mozart pachelbel's canon. Can anyone elaborate on why Mozart is linked to Johanne Pachelbel's work as i'm confused. Many thanks,
> Charles


Charlie Daniels? You're a member here?  Who knew!

Anyway, I always get confused and believe that Britney Spears composed Beethoven's Symphony No. 5. Of course, because of this, I refer to it as Britney Spears' Symphony No. 5. I think it's an understandable mistake though, don't you? Britney probably wrote it anyway. That Beethoven guy seemed like someone who would commit plagiarism. Speaking of which, I also get Vanilla Ice's _Ice, Ice Baby_ and Beethoven's Op. 130 string quartet confused. Again, I think this is a perfectly understandable mistake.


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> Charlie Daniels? You're a member here?  Who knew!
> 
> Anyway, I always get confused and believe that Britney Spears composed Beethoven's Symphony No. 5. Of course, because of this, I refer to it as Britney Spears' Symphony No. 5. I think it's an understandable mistake though, don't you? Britney probably wrote it anyway. That Beethoven guy seemed like someone who would commit plagiarism. Speaking of which, I also get Vanilla Ice's _Ice, Ice Baby_ and Beethoven's Op. 130 string quartet confused. Again, I think this is a perfectly understandable mistake.


...i just don't know how to respond to this...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

You forgot Milton Babbitt, Britney deserves credit there too


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> You forgot Milton Babbitt, Britney deserves credit there too


Wait, wait one minute here. You're saying Milton Babbitt isn't Britney Spears?!


----------

